# Disgusted!!



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.andalusiastarnews.com:80/articles/2008/06/14/news/news04.txt

> I trained this team (400) hours and placed them in service only 3 weeks ago. The investigation started early February and nobody even informed me about it so I wasted all this time on what I thought was going to be a good team with a lot of captures under their belt!!


> Phil


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Damn Phil, that is really a bummber. If he's guilty, I hope he gets the maximum penalty. Few things piss me off more than a dirty cop.

DFrost


----------

